# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] film d'horreur trs bon

## julio02200

Bonjur,

Je suis fan de film d'horreur mais je voudrais en voi u qui me fait vraiment vibrer.
Est ce quelqu'un peut me donner des noms? ::aie:: 
Merci

----------


## xxxcapxxx

shinning  ::D:

----------


## GLDavid

Quelques bons crus :
Alien
Jaws
The thing
Braindead (film gore de Peter Jackson).
 :;): 

@++

----------


## SnakemaN

The Ring  :;): Les Autres  :8O: La maison de cire  ::?: The Grudge  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Projet blair witch (le seul qui me fait un peu frissonner)Saw (Trilogie)Destination final (Trilogie)IlsThe ring (Trilogie)Alien (dans un autre genre)Massacre a la tronconneuse (ancienne et nouvelle version)Et jean noubli...

----------


## illight

BrainDead, et dans un autre genre Serial Mother, qui est dans le meme style que BrainDead, mais pquand meme peut etre en moins trach  ::mrgreen::

----------


## julio02200

> shinning


Pour moi ce film ne m'a produit aucun effet. le livre oui est super mais le film est trs mal fait.
Les films qui ont t donns je les ai dj tous vu malheureusement. Et pour moi certains ne sont pas des films d'horreur. Ce sont des films  suspens ...lol.
Prenons le cas de destination finale ou Aliens. Ca sent le faux  plein nez.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

effectivement, moi le seul qui fait "peur" cest blair witch parce que la camera fait en sorte qu'on se croit dans l'action. tous les autres films ne font pas "peur" en soit.

par contre, y a des films que j'ai aim comme jeepers creepers ou "les enfants en base de l'escalier" mais c'est pas le titre et je suis incapable de le retrouver  ::(:  je sais que je l'ai ripper  l'poque mais c'etait un DVD  1e a carrouf ^^ pourtant, il tait trs bon.

sinon une serie qui fait peur (par son jeu de scene): Sous le soleil  ::aie::

----------


## julio02200

> sinon une serie qui fait peur (par son jeu de scene): Sous le soleil


C bon l je cherche plus...C vraiment le trou nour !!!
Je m'tais arret aux muscls !!!

----------


## Vld44

Cannibal holocaust !  ::D:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Cannibal holocaust !



Vous confondez horreur et trash....pour moi c'est pas un film d'horreur ca..;et d'ailleurs the grudge non plus il est pourri mais question de point de vue  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Silent Hill ?The eYeLes Saw ? ( Vivement le saw 6 ca sera une vrai boucherie celui-la  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Higestromm

- Hellraiser 5
- 2 soeurs

----------


## Vld44

> saw 6


  ::): 

Hellraiser II !!

----------


## parp1

Moi j'aime bien les ....Evil Dead. I II & III (l'arme des tnebre)

Sinon BrainDead +10. J'aime la scene avec la tondeuse en bandouillaire.. ptdr.

Autre avec Horreur Debile : Undead.

les Freddys. Un pour chaque jour de la semaine..... Sincerement je suis fan.

L'exorciste reste pour moi une reference.

Chain Saw Massacre +10

La maison de cire j'ai bien aim;

Il parait que Hostel est pas mal...

-10 pour The grudge Pouri de chez pouris.

Et pis Poltergeist... mais ca c'tait quand j'tait gamin.

Et pis un petit dernier les Chucky. (surtout les premier)

Ont il y avait un film d'horreur avec des especes de boule de poils qui manger tout.... j'ai omis le nom... Quelqu'un peut m'aider a le retrouver merci.

J'tait petit encore a cette epoque. mais ct tellement bien.

Et pis en serie y avait The Creep Show.

J'aime bien aussi jeepers creepers c'est pas mal.

----------


## Gulix

The Devil's Rejects et La Colline des Yeux

Les seuls films rcents "d'horreur"  m'avoir vraiment marqus ces dernires annes. Surtout le premier. Sinon, je n'ai vraiment pas regrett l'achat de l'Antre de la Folie cette anne ...

Sinon +1 pour Jeppers Creepers, qui est vraiment pas mal !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::mrgreen::  ++ pour la collin ea des yeux c'est plutot sympa

----------


## LineLe

> Ont il y avait un film d'horreur avec des especes de boule de poils qui manger tout.... j'ai omis le nom... Quelqu'un peut m'aider a le retrouver merci.


Les critters  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

> Ont il y avait un film d'horreur avec des especes de boule de poils qui manger tout.... j'ai omis le nom... Quelqu'un peut m'aider a le retrouver merci.


Tu veux parler des Critters surement  ::): 

EDIT : Damned Grill  ::):

----------


## Higestromm

> Sinon, je n'ai vraiment pas regrett l'achat de l'Antre de la Folie cette anne


+1000

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pour moi ce film ne m'a produit aucun effet. le livre oui est super mais le film est trs mal fait.


Rooo, P_tin !!!

Dja, comme toutes les journes de ce mois, j'ai pass une trs mauvaise journe  ::evil::  
En plus, quand je lis un truc comme ca ....

 ::furax::   ::furieux::  

C'est pas possible d'avancer que le film est mal fait. Moi sinon, je rve d'tre un mauvais ralisateur et de faire des 'Shinning'.
Que cela ne soit pas un 'vrai' film d'horreur, ou pas selon les critres d'aujourd'hui, passe encore.

----------


## Xtof68

foutez le nez dans "Irreversible". Il y a des moments gore, c'est tourn en "insoutenable"... et on n'en sort "pas  l'aise".  ::vomi:: 

Il est sujet  beaucoup de polmiques, mais bon, c'est probablement le but. Mon ex-femme a regard a les yeux carquills, et, comme elle n'est pas totalement francophone, elle a dit "that's really sick, one must be a case for the loony-farm for liking this".

----------


## Higestromm

> foutez le nez dans "Irreversible". Il y a des moments gore, c'est tourn en "insoutenable"... et on n'en sort "pas  l'aise". 
> 
> Il est sujet  beaucoup de polmiques, mais bon, c'est probablement le but. Mon ex-femme a regard a les yeux carquills, et, comme elle n'est pas totalement francophone, elle a dit "that's really sick, one must be a case for the loony-farm for liking this".


Moi je l'ai trouver nul :/ Trop facile de choquer avec un theme comme celui la. Je n'y trouve rien d'interessant dans la mise en scene et l'histoire.

----------


## scualm

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search

----------


## Mamilie

> Rooo, P_tin !!!
> 
> Dja, comme toutes les journes de ce mois, j'ai pass une trs mauvaise journe  
> En plus, quand je lis un truc comme ca ....
> 
>   
> 
> C'est pas possible d'avancer que le film est mal fait. Moi sinon, je rve d'tre un mauvais ralisateur et de faire des 'Shinning'.
> Que cela ne soit pas un 'vrai' film d'horreur, ou pas selon les critres d'aujourd'hui, passe encore.


J'arrive toujours pas  regarder un film o Jack Nicholson est un gentil... Il me fout la chair de poule depuis... 
Par contre la "maison de cire", c'est pas un film d'horreur c'est une grosse #!%$$@!# et encore je suis polie  ::oops::  
Pour qu'un film d'horreur soit russi il faut que les acteurs aient un minimum de talent.
Imagine la srie du silence des agneaux avec Jean Claude Vandamme dans le rle d'Hannibal! Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa un vrai cauchemar...

----------


## Mamilie

Est ce que quelqu'un a vu Silent Hill? Je voulais le regarder ce soir... Un avis?

----------


## parp1

> Les critters



MERCIIIIIIIIIIIII! Trop gnial, je me rappel avoir vu le II je crois ca se passe a pacques et le lapin cache les oeufs... et se fait bouffer les siens... Il me semble qu'il y a une scene aussi ou un criters mange un pneu de voiture et il gonfle... Et une autre ou une femme est sur un tabouret et les criters le bouffe afin de la faire descendre...

Il n'y avait pas des espece d'extra terrest avec un collant blanc sur la tete sans visage...?

Sinon j'avais oublier BAD TASTE.....lol de peter jackson.

----------


## Vld44

> Est ce que quelqu'un a vu Silent Hill? Je voulais le regarder ce soir... Un avis?


ouai sincrement je suis pas fan de films  suspense ni horreur, enfin du genre en gnral, mais celui-ci se laisse franchement regarder.

J'ai trouv l'ambiance vraiment sympatoche (c'est plus suspense que horreur) et n'ayant pas jou au jeu, je n'ai pas pu avoir quelque chose  lui reprocher par rapport  a.

A+

----------


## parp1

Un film que j'ai adorer c'est IDENTITY.

----------


## Vld44

c'est pas de l'horreur ~~

Mais il passe tout seul aussi ! En plus l'intrigue, sans prtention, se droule assez bien j'ai trouv !

----------


## Mamilie

> ouai sincrement je suis pas fan de films  suspense ni horreur, enfin du genre en gnral, mais celui-ci se laisse franchement regarder.
> 
> J'ai trouv l'ambiance vraiment sympatoche (c'est plus suspense que horreur) et n'ayant pas jou au jeu, je n'ai pas pu avoir quelque chose  lui reprocher par rapport  a.
> 
> A+


Moi non plus j'ai pas jou... D'habitude je suis assez (trs) rticente  regarder un film tir d'un jeu ou mme parfois d'un bouquin genre "Alone in the dark" ou "fog" qui sont quand mme achement bien plac dans le top des navets sur Allocin. Mais bon je vais tenter...

Sinon moi j'ai bien aim Sleepy Hollow et en plus vieux Carrie...
Quelqu'un a-t'il vu Dark Water?

----------


## parp1

J'ai essayer, j'ai trouver ca nul, c'est d'un mou....

----------


## Mamilie

> J'ai essayer, j'ai trouver ca nul, c'est d'un mou....


quoia? Silent Hill le jeu ou Dark Water?

----------


## Vld44

dark water c'est le film qui se passe au japon, avec des fuites d'eau provenant de l'tage du dessus ?

----------


## Mamilie

> dark water c'est le film qui se passe au japon, avec des fuites d'eau provenant de l'tage du dessus ?


Oul... Alors je vais pas regarder, les seuls films "japonais" que j'ai regard c'tait pas gnial. J'attendrai un bon remake...  ::aie::

----------


## Stessy

Pour ma part, il y en a deux qui m'ont marqu:

The Ring: Angoissant, oppressant. Par contre le 2 c'est de la connerie. J'ai largement prfr la version originale du 2.
Evil Dead: Un des premiers films d'horreur que j'ai regard, je devais avoir 13 ou 14 ans. Par contre les 2 et 3 j'ai pas aim du tout.

J'adore galement les films de John Carpenter des annes fin 70, dbut 80: The Thing, The Fog, Halloween.

----------


## Biosox

> Oul... Alors je vais pas regarder, les seuls films "japonais" que j'ai regard c'tait pas gnial. J'attendrai un bon remake...


Il existe dja le remake. Il s'appelle... "Dark Water". Avec Jennifer Connely. Perso j'ai vu que la version japonaise, mais j'ai trouv sympa. Je crois que c'est du mme gars qui a fait "the ring".

----------


## Vld44

En tout cas si c'est bien le film auquel je pense j'ai nettement prfr the ring.

Par contre, quand vous parlez de ce dernier j'imagine que vous pensez toujours  la version jap ? Parceque la version amricaine avec sarah michel gellar xD ...

----------


## Muesko

Moi mes deux films d'horreurs prfrs c'est :
-Texas Chainsaw Massacre
-Hellraiser (le 1 & le 2 aussi)
Par contre, ils sont asser violents..
Avant de dormir, ya que ca de vrai  ::aie::

----------


## Vld44

Hellraiser 1 a vraiment pris un coup de vieux :/
Par contre, quoiqu'il en soit, en version non censure il est quand mme mieux qu'en version "publique" ...

----------


## Mamilie

> En tout cas si c'est bien le film auquel je pense j'ai nettement prfr the ring.
> 
> Par contre, quand vous parlez de ce dernier j'imagine que vous pensez toujours  la version jap ? Parceque la version amricaine avec sarah michel gellar xD ...


Euh je crois que Buffy elle a plutt joue dans the grudge... ou un truc dans le genre...

----------


## Vld44

oups, aurais-je confondu avec une autre blondinette ? Tant pis, l'ide est l.

----------


## Mamilie

> oups, aurais-je confondu avec une autre blondinette ? Tant pis, l'ide est l.


Oui elle est blonde aussi mais si le film avec Sarah Michelle Gellar tait bien nul, j'ai beaucoup aim the Ring (1) moi.

----------


## Vld44

version jap !! Parcequ'il existe une version ricaine un peu moins bien justement.

----------


## scualm

http://www.retrocrush.com/scary/index.html

----------


## parp1

pas mal la liste, je suis content de voire des films que j'apprecie....
Comme Nigthmare of Elm Street (Freddy I)

l'Exorciste...poltergeist... Vendredi 13.

Par contre Willy Wonka and the chocolatery .... Charly et la chocolaterie.... Je trouve ca enfantin...

a la 19ieme place.... enfrin.

----------


## r0d

::arrow::  Si vous aimez bien les flims de zombies, rien de tel qu'un bon vieux  ::arrow::  Romero, mon matre (*la nuit des mort-vivants*, *le jour des morts-vivants* ...)
 ::arrow::  Sinon j'avais bien aim *Haute Tension*... haaa Ccile De France  ::love::   ::mouarf::  
 ::arrow::  *Hellraiser*, je suis fan, mais j'avoue que c'est de pire en pire. Vous saviez qu'il y en  8 en tout maintenant?
 ::arrow::  Sinon, le flim le plus gore que j'ai jamais vu: *Guinea Pig 2*. 30 mn d'horreur absolue. Les japonnais n'ont rien  envier  P. Jackson  ::aie:: 
 ::arrow::  Le flim le plus horrible, bien que ce ne soit pas du flim d'horreur: *Salo ou les 120 journes de sodome* (P.P.Pasolini). A mon avis, encore plus insupportable que *Irrversible*.
 ::arrow::  *Doberman* est assez bourrin aussi, mais pas vraiment de l'horreur.
 ::arrow::  Un autre flim bien horrible et compltement barr, un truc de psychopathe: *Tetsuo*.
 ::arrow::  *Society* est intressant, mais pas vraiment flippant.
 ::arrow::  *Bad Taste* de P. Jackson (je ne l'ai pas vu cit dans ce fil... mais que fait la police!!!  ::aie::  )
 ::arrow::  *Dellamorte Dellamore*, un espce de flim de zombie,  mi chemin entre le comique et le gore. Ces italiens sont bien barrs aussi. J'ai beaucoup aim.
 ::arrow::  *Funny Game*. Bien flippant mais pas gore. Un film d'ambiance, trs malsain. J'adore  ::D: 
 ::arrow::  *Shaun of the Dead*. Jamais un flim de zombie ne m'avait fait autant rire. Excellent, mais pas vraiement flippant.

----------


## Higestromm

Il y a aussi "From Beyond" tire d'une histoire de Lovecraft.

Les effets spciaux sont un peu vieillisants mais je le trouve assez bien.

+1 pour dire que les hellraiser deviennent nimporte quoi... Dans la srie, seule le 1, 2 et 5 valent le coup.

----------


## Vld44

> pas mal la liste, je suis content de voire des films que j'apprecie....
> Comme Nigthmare of Elm Street (Freddy I)
> 
> l'Exorciste...poltergeist... Vendredi 13.
> 
> Par contre Willy Wonka and the chocolatery .... Charly et la chocolaterie.... Je trouve ca enfantin...
> 
> a la 19ieme place.... enfrin.


Euh jvois pas le rapport entre charlie et la chocolaterie et les films d'horreur  ::): 
Par contre, pour continuer dans le hors sujet, ce film est excellent dans sa version des annes 60 ou 70, mais vraiment !! Rien avoir avec la daube joue par Johny Depp.

----------


## Vld44

> Si vous aimez bien les flims de zombies, rien de tel qu'un bon vieux  Romero, mon matre (*la nuit des mort-vivants*, *le jour des morts-vivants* ...)


+1  ::): 




> *Hellraiser*, je suis fan, mais j'avoue que c'est de pire en pire. Vous saviez qu'il y en  8 en tout maintenant?


+1, mais il faut savoir que le concept du film a t rachet  partir du 3 ou du 4 je crois, ce n'est plus le mme ralisateur.




> *Doberman* est assez bourrin aussi, mais pas vraiment de l'horreur.


+1, un peu trop de gratuit dans ce film mais bon, il faut le voir (voodoo, voodoo, VOODOO PEOPLE !!!!)




> Un autre flim bien horrible et compltement barr, un truc de psychopathe: *Tetsuo*.


Han je m'en souvenais mme plus !!! C'est le film asiat o des humains se transforment en armes et sont possds?? C'est compltement dingue comme film !!!

----------


## r0d

> Han je m'en souvenais mme plus !!! C'est le film asiat o des humains se transforment en armes et sont possds?? C'est compltement dingue comme film !!!


Celui-l mme. Encore un film  trs petit budget ("rien dans les poches, tout dans la tte" comme on dit) et totalement indescriptible.

----------


## parp1

> Euh jvois pas le rapport entre charlie et la chocolaterie et les films d'horreur


Et bien ... moi non plus c'est pour a que j'en ai parl...

----------


## Thor Tillas

juste en passant, quand on dit film d'horreur et pas de suspens... ben je vois assez bien 
AB normal Beauty (film asiatique), 
les ranimators de Brayan Usna (et un peu tous ces films en fait dont society), 
Dead End (presque suspens), 
Dead creatur (film documentaire sur les zombies... super froid...),
Dagon (tirer de lovecraft)


Par contre dans les mlanges y a :
The Machinist (brayan Usna en tant que producteur je crois),
Orange mcanique,
new blood (meme niveau que Ring pour le suspens)
infernal affair (pas tellement dans la catgorie... mais tellement bien)
deathwatch

je me renseigne un peu et je reposte un liste un peu plus complete ^^

----------


## Aspic

Pour moi :

- Destination finale 1,2 et 3 ==> trs bon film
- The grudge ==> ca fait pas trop peur mais bon c'est marrant
- Exorciste 1,2 et 3 ===> Archi nul !! Meme pas peur
- Creep et CreepShow
- Dawn of the dead (film zombies)
- Shaow of the Dead (Remake de Dawn of the dead : c'est hillarant  ::mouarf::  )
- Maison de l'horreur (c'est mon 1er film d'horreur quand j'avais 10 ans ^^)
- Freedy VS Jason (trs gore et nul)
- Hostel (nul et nul et trs gore !)

Et bien d'autres...

----------


## Sunchaser

> - Shaow of the Dead (Remake de Dawn of the dead : c'est hillarant  )


Excellent comme film ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aspic

C'est clair j'ai jamais autant rit de ma vie (faut pas exagerer non plus  ::):  ) mais c'etait vraiment  mourir debout tellement c'est carricatural ^^

----------


## Invit

> *Shaun of the Dead*. Jamais un flim de zombie ne m'avait fait autant rire. Excellent, mais pas vraiement flippant.


J'ai ador !!! C'est un film d'horreur parfait sauf que les hros sont des gros abrutis et au final c'est trop un film comique !!

----------


## Aspic

> J'ai ador !!! C'est un film d'horreur parfait sauf que les hros sont des gros abrutis et au final c'est trop un film comique !!


Bah alors pourquoi le classer dans la catgorie film d'horreur ??  ::mouarf::

----------


## flo_flo

Personne n'a cit "Souviens-toi l't dernier", le premier, un film trop marrant avec Sarah Michelle Gellar et 2-3 ttes connues  ::mouarf::  

F34R MON CROCHET  ::aie::

----------


## Aspic

> Personne n'a cit "Souviens-toi l't dernier", le premier, un film trop marrant avec Sarah Michelle Gellar et 2-3 ttes connues  
> 
> F34R MON CROCHET


C'est vraiment naze cette saga et en plus ca fait meme pas peur... mais plutot rire !!  ::D:

----------


## Vld44

> - The grudge ==> ca fait pas trop peur mais bon c'est marrant


Han ! J'ai pas arrt de sursauter devant ce film ! T'as vu la version jap ?
Srieux je l'ai trouv flippant ! Enfin, plus de par les effets sonores et les plans de camra  2 balles que par le vrai suspense mais bon ...

----------


## Aspic

non c'etait la version europene je crois... pourquoi c'est la tete des jap qui t'a fait sursaut  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Vld44

jsais plus, mais les espces de plans de camras venant de derrire le hro genre "ineyes" du mchant, moi je supporte pas a ^^

Essaye de regarder un film d'horreur sans le son, tu vas voir c'est beaucoup moins stressant (je parle pas du son des dialogues de l'intrigue  ::aie:: ) ...

----------


## Yorglaa

moi j'avais bien aim "l'au del"
un film d'horreur italien des annes 80... ( http://www.scifi-universe.com/fiche_...?media_id=4855 )

----------


## augustus

il a dj peut etre tait dit mais twin peaks de david lynch est vraiment gnial je crois que c un des meilleur que j'ai vu, pas tant le fait qu'il y ai beaucoup d'horreur mais c'est l'ambiance qui prime.
a voir

----------


## flo_flo

Tiens je suis all voir Hostel 2 hier. A mourir de rire  ::D: 

Des gens l'ont vu ?

----------


## Muesko

Ha ils int sorti le 2 ?

Dja que j'avais trouv le premier pas super...  ::roll::  

Sinon un film d'horreur trs trs violent 4  ::mouarf::  
archinul pas violent, pas drol, le coup du requin qui attaque les gentils gens c'est quand mme ultra cul.

----------


## Mat.M

Les Autres avec Nicole Kidman c'est le meilleur film du genre de ces derniers temps qu'il m'a t donn de voir.



> Pour moi ce film ne m'a produit aucun effet. le livre oui est super mais le film est trs mal fait.


Hein ? 
c'est pour moi le meilleur de Kubrick !
C'est une rfrence du genre un film culte
Dj l'endroit ou cela a t tourn dans les Rocheuses du Colorado se prte  merveille.
Et puis Nicholson a trop une gueule de type sortant d'asile d'alin.
Dire qu'il a la gueule de l'emploi dans ce film est un euphmisme.
Le film est malsain  souhait les cadrages sont bien recherchs.
Non c'est vraiment le meilleur film de Kubrick.
Seul reproche comme dans tous les films de Kubrick les lenteurs




> effectivement, moi le seul qui fait "peur" cest blair witch parce que la camera fait en sorte qu'on se croit dans l'action. tous les autres films ne font pas "peur" en soit.


Oui la technique et concept de camra "subjective" fonctionne  merveille mais le film comme ses protagonnistes tourne en rond un peu, quelques lenteurs.
Et le film s'essoufle un peu sur le final ceci dit cela demeure un excellent titre du genre

----------


## Aspic

J'ai pas encore vu Hostel 2 mais le 1 etait  mourir de rire  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   surtout la scene o les deux meufs se font dfonces par la voiture vers la fin du film ^^ ===> crise de faux rire dans la salle !

Qu'en pensez vous du 2 toujours aussi drode ? gore ?

----------


## flo_flo

J'avais malheureusement pas vu le 1, mais je trouve le concept bien gore dj. Je l'ai vu en allemand en +  ::aie::  

Y'a pas mal de scnes qui font rire, 2-3 scnes bien gores. Mais le ralisateur aurait pu aller plus loin des fois...

Je vais pas spoiler, mais
 -  un moment on croit qu'un des gars va tuer  bout portant un enfant avec une arme  feu... beurk ils le font pas  ::oops::  
 - la vieille  poil qui prend un bain de sang en utilisant une faux pour dcouper la jeune  ::aie::  
 - le client qui se fait bouffer par 2 chiens : mdr et gore
 - le copain du client qui se fait arracher les couilles : ouille, mdr et gore

----------


## Muesko

Salut,
Je reup le topic pour avoir votre avis sur un film. 

J'ai peut tre l'occasion de voir le film schizofrenia non censur (donc bien gore).
Il parait que ce film est excellent, mais je voudrais avoir des avis. (J'ai dja ma petite ide quand je sais que c'est Klaus schulze qui a fait la musique.)

Merci.

----------


## sidahmed

La maison de cirecut

----------


## Skyounet

> La maison de cirecut


On a dit des films bons...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aspic

c'est clair c'est pas des films d'horreurs ca !

De plus, attention il ne faut pas confondre horreur et gore...

----------


## Currahee

Je me permet d'apporter ma petite contribution  ce topic avec un film que je ne crois pas avoir vu cit dans ce topic :

Dans le style lgrement malsain  ::mouarf::  et dviant sur les bords..., je vous suggre de vous faire un petit *CALVAIRE* ... 

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=44880.html

----------


## Currahee

> Je me permet d'apporter ma petite contribution  ce topic avec un film que je ne crois pas avoir vu cit dans ce topic :
> 
> Dans le style lgrement malsain  et dviant sur les bords..., je vous suggre de vous faire un petit *CALVAIRE* ... 
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=44880.html


Autre film sympathoche et comme Calvaire honteusement mconnu :* AUDITION*  Un bon petit film l aussi malsain  souhait...

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=30033.html

Attention Miike est  Mickey ce que l'antechrist est  jesuschrist  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

Rhoooo personne a parl de .... *Gremlins*  ::aie:: 

Sinon action/horreur, j'avais bien aim *Hidden* (Deux E.T. qui se poursuivent dont un qui passe d'un corps  l'autre en fesant quelques dgats)

*Event Horizon* Qui est pas mal (pour ma par je suis all le voir au cin dans une salle o ils avaient boost  mort la clim, on avait froid comme les acteurs dans le film ... ca met bien l'ambiance ^^)

Sinon : 
*poltergeist* : Rien  voir avec la srie TV*Phantasm* :Bien bourrin avec les boules volantes couteau suisse*Amitiville* : Mythique*Sleepe Hollow**Critters* : Mon dieu qu'ils sont terrible les deux premiers ^^

----------


## mordrhim

Dream catcher !

j'ai bein aim

----------


## Mamilie

> Dream catcher !
> 
> j'ai bein aim


Moi pas le bouquin tait 15 fois mieux.



> Rhoooo personne a parl de .... *Gremlins*  
> *poltergeist* : Rien  voir avec la srie TV*Phantasm* :Bien bourrin avec les boules volantes couteau suisse*Amitiville* : Mythique*Sleepe Hollow**Critters* : Mon dieu qu'ils sont terrible les deux premiers ^^


Allez, Gremlins c'est une comdie, non? J'ai toujours rv d'adopter un Gizmo, mon chat est d'ailleurs une sorte de gremlins.
Amitiville, mme combat, faut pas lire le livre.
Sleepy Hollow est bien. Quand j'ai vu critters j'tais terrifie, je ne sais pas ce qui se passerait si je le regardait maintenant.

Quelqu'un a vu premonition?

----------


## Vld44

> Sleepy Hollow est bien. Quand j'ai vu critters j'tais terrifie, je ne sais pas ce qui se passerait si je le regardait maintenant.


Toi aussi tu avais 10 ans  ::D:  ?

----------


## flo_flo

*Les clowns tueurs venus d'ailleurs* > *

----------


## Mamilie

> Toi aussi tu avais 10 ans  ?


 Ouais mme peut tre moins.... En ce temps l on allait au video club car comble du luxe, on avait un magntoscope de la taille d'un lave vaisselle mais on en avait un  ::mouarf::

----------


## Currahee

> Autre film sympathoche et comme Calvaire honteusement mconnu :* AUDITION*  Un bon petit film l aussi malsain  souhait...
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=30033.html
> 
> Attention Miike est  Mickey ce que l'antechrist est  jesuschrist


Pour ceux qui auraient peur de passer directement d'un Disney avec Mickey,  *AUDITION* de Miike, je propose de visionner avant *MAY* le deuxime film dj culte d'une des rvlations de ces dernires annes, Lucky Mckee

Un film bourr de clins-d'oeil aux classiques de l'horreur, bien malsain mais bien moins "grave" qu'Audition ou Calvaire car beaucoup plus "caustique"  ::mouarf::  . 

Une pince de gore, un humour noir omniprsent, un scnario intelligent dans la ligne de Donnie Darko ou de Ghost World, des rpliques ciseles, et des acteurs au top, y a pas  hsiter foncez sur *MAY*

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=51006.html

Voil pour rsumer, si vous voulez autre chose que du Scream, je vous conseille les 3 films mconnus (pour l'heure...) suivants :

1) *MAY*    -  "Tout Public"  Enfin tout est relatif...
2) *CALVAIRE* - Euh interdit aux ames sensibles
3) *AUDITION* - Qui a dit que Miike tait totalement frapp  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Le meilleur film d'horreur : *reanimator*  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> Le meilleur film d'horreur : *reanimator*


Je dirais meme plus
La fiance de reanimator.

Je l'ai en DVD, les DVD  1  Auchan  ::mouarf::

----------


## KibitO

Film de psychopates vu il y a trois mois environ, je n'avais jamais vu et le titre j'en avais dj entendu parl : Funny game

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

j'ai retrouv le titre  ::yaisse2:: 



> sous-sol de la peur

----------


## r0d

Je viens d'en voir un qui m'a bien plu: la maison des 1000 morts.
Le ralisateur, Rob Zombie, est le guitariste d'un groupe de rock indus psycho-gore fusion core bad cave... un truc dans le genre quoi  ::aie::  , mais en tant que ralisateur j'ai bien aim son dlire.
Bien que la suite soit malheureusement fort dcevante...  ::(:

----------


## KibitO

> [...] Le ralisateur, Rob *Zombie*, [...]


LOL  ::mouarf:: 



Et je viens de tomber l dessus par hasard en voulant regarder un trailer de Resident Evil : Extinction (quelle concidence...)
http://shakefire.com/boards/showthread.php?t=9640

----------


## Gueritarish

Petite participation  ce topic  ::aie:: 

Alors des films d'horreurs rcent que j'ai vu :
*Planet Terror* : de l'excellent Rodrigez (le pot de Tarentino).. C'est vraiment un trs bon film, je vous le conseille les yeux ferms, je suis all le voir 2 fois  ::mrgreen:: *28 semaines plus tard* : j'avais quelques apprhensions avant d'aller le voir et j'ai finalement t agrablement surpris... Trs bon film !!!

----------


## Yorglaa

> ... *Planet Terror* : de l'excellent Rodrigez (le pot de Tarentino).. C'est vraiment un trs bon film, je vous le conseille les yeux ferms, je suis all le voir 2 fois ...


merci pour le conseil... mais les yeux ferms c'est pas le meilleur moyen pour voir un film, non !?

bon,  ::dehors::

----------


## Muesko

Quelqu'un a vu Street trash ? J'ai vu que certaines scnes (celle ou un mec fond sur ses gogues, et celle o un type se fait couper le zgeg et que d'autre joue au foot avec (  ::aie::  ) ) Il a l'air d'tre pas mal et asser "rigolo" (scnes completement celoues)

----------


## AdHoc

oui, excellent.
A l'poque (fin 80, a nous rajeuni pas) c'tait un film culte , avec Bad Taste.
Difficilement visible, mme dans les boutiques de location vido, des K7 de la trentime gnration de copie qui se passent entre initis.
Personnellement, je le classerai plutt dans la catgorie Gore qu'horreur.




> scnes completement celoues


Qu'est que cela veut dire ?

----------


## identifiant_bidon

cheloues

----------


## KibitO

louches  l'envers  ::D:

----------


## AdHoc

Merci,
Chelou, je connaissais.
Celou, je me demandais quel tait ce nouveau terme.

----------


## Muesko

> Celou, je me demandais quel tait ce nouveau terme.
> 20/10/2007 18h45


Non en effet  ::P: 

C'est une faute de frappe tout ce qu'il y a de plus bannal. Et merci pour l'avis, je vais zieuter ce film prochainnement.

----------


## AdHoc

du coup, ce m'a donn envie de les revoir avec Bad taste .
j'avais oubli  quel point :
- ces deux films sont dlirants (ha, la partie de foot amricain dans Street trash et le soup dans bad taste)  ::rire:: 
- les copies de copies de copies ... des K7 pouvaient tre de mauvaise qualit  :8O:

----------


## mavina

Coucou,

Un film qui se regarde, pas crade mais relativement flippant : 1408  ::): 

Sinon tout a t dit, qui m'ont fait peur, je dirai l'exorciste parceque c'tait cru et bien film, ring version japonaise, et aussi Audition, qui derriere un film plutot plat cache une chutte totalement norme (c'est la chutte la plus ...  :8O:  que j'ai vue  ::aie:: )

Fred

----------


## Muesko

Bon, je suis en train de me matter Saw III la, plus de dtails plus tard.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Gueritarish

> (rooo p'tin, ce jeux de mots foireux .... )


+1...

Pour le jeux de mots foireux ^^
Aprs, tu sais ce qu'on dis? Les jeux de mots laids font les gens btes...
Bonne mditation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Muesko

Un pote a vu saw IV il y a une scne de dissection qui a l'air pas mal  ::P:  Bon sinon le 3 il est un peu nulachier  ::?:  ,il y a un moment ou ca devient plus intrssent, mais les dbut du film est pas top. Je m'attendai  mieux surtout pour un film -18 normalement.

----------


## Muesko

Ha par contre, il y a Big fish et Les noces funbres qui sont (je ne dirai pas o), et ceux la, je vais pas les rats par contre  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## mavina

Big fish n'est en rien un film d'horreur, c'est un film fantastique, une pure merveille d'ailleurs...

Fred

----------


## Muesko

> Big fish n'est en rien un film d'horreur, c'est un film fantastique, une pure merveille d'ailleurs...


Je sais, je sais,  ::P:  je l'ai vu, et compte bien le revoir, car il est vraiment gnial. Bon je vais pas pourrir le topic plus longtemp.

----------


## mavina

Beuh, tu pourris rien, c'est la taverne ici, tout est dja pourri  ::aie::

----------


## cortex024

je donne mon avis, je suis grand amateur de ce genre de films aussi.

tout d'abord, pour tre relement critique sur un film, il faut l'avoir vu dans de bonnes conditions.
seul dans ta baraque, le soir ou la nuit, et sur autre chose qu'un cran de gameboy avec un son  peine audible!


j'ai lu un peu vos avis, et perso j'ai trouv que *projet blair witch* tait vraiment mauvais. film ralis par 1 amateur en 1 soire [on dirait], vide, bacl, aucune scne ne fait peur on se demande jusqu' la fin quand ca va commencer.

des films comme *la maison de cire, jeepers creepers 2, destination finale, SAW* sont des films pas trop mal mais plus film  sursaut que rellement horreur.

perso j'ai apprci *the grudge*, mais surtout *ils/they* qui m'a fait dress plusieurs fois les poils  ::aie:: 

les *cercles* sont pas mal mais il faut attendre beaucoup pour seulement 2/3 scnes horreur.

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Bonjour,
Aprs lecture du topic, je pense qu'un film d'horreur se regarde dans certaine condition, c'est pourquoi je pense que certains films sont  voir seul, la nuit, avec un casque sur les oreilles..
Par exemple "l'exorciste" ou encore "Damien ou la maldiction" peuvent parratre "uss" tant donn qu'il sont vieux, mais ils procurent encore un certain coup de froid lorsqu'ils sont regards dans ces conditions. (Je parle bien sur des originaux  :;): )

----------


## Issam

moi j'aime bien les vieux films d'horreur style vampires, phantomes, maisons hantes ... etc
(souvenirs d'enfance forcment)

sinon pour moi l'xorciste reste une rfrence, le premier bien sr  
le 3 aussi est pas mal

PS : les films d'horreur a se regarde seul (de prfrence) et dans le noir surtout !!!!

----------


## bs.box

mes prfrs; beh je me souvient de:

The RinG
The Eye
Walk Of The Dead
Open Water : LE 2ime
Chainsow Masaccre
SAW
FINAL Destination
Stay Alive (le film du jeu)
..
et des auuuuutres.  ::aie:: 
pour le classic, je vois HOLOWEEN [TOUS!!]

a+  ::mouarf::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Je ne suis pas trs fan des films d'horreurs mais il y en a 1 qui m'as particulirement marqu. C'est une petite production avec pour thme la vie d'une famille (spciale) de vampires de nos jours.
Je vous le recommande chaudement: The Hamiltons  ::king::

----------

